# Once u get numb to "pleasures"



## Amnesia (Nov 9, 2020)

it's really over.

In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.


I decide to get my high another way that I have always been able to, junk food. I swing by the store on the way home from Tinder slut 2 and pick up my fav ice cream, chips, candy, pizza, and head home with a salivating mouth. As I dig into some ice cream, again, I feel pretty numb. Where is that sugar high I usually feel, I thought. Not there. I fire up my favorite video game and quit halfway thru the first game thinking this is a boring game I have been playing for the last 20 years. 


The only GF I came close to loving I completely cut ALL ties absolutely just last week. She wanted kids and I didn't, we couldn't move past this difference and I couldnt hold it against her that she wanted to. After all she's in her late 20's and the clock is ticking. I wished her the best and told her she will have beautiful kids, just not with me. I cannot bring a child into this world given the hell i went thru as a kid with a better looking brother. How could I ever morally bring a child into the world knowing all the blackpilled stuff I think of daily? 


I have been unable to obtain any pleasure or high from the typical ways I have been able to and now with the only decent girl I have known out of my life depression is crawling back. There really is no point to it all, even Jesus checked out at 33, just a year older than I am now, and I can see why he did. 


I yearn for my childhood, platonic friendships with my male friends in middle school. Money and the huge stresses of life taken care of by suburban well off parents. No one caring about being cool or sex or girls or what's cool. The only thing we had to worry about was whos house we were sleeping over at this coming weekend and which new video game we were going to play first. Everything decays, people grow up, responsibilities take over, and friendships fade. 


The blackpill is real, and I have witnessed it's effects first hand more than most will. People, not just women, will let you down and fuck you over even if they don't mean to. You can't ever rely on another person and even your parents don't love you unconditionally. Never forget that every human relationship is transactional, someone likes you or likes your company because you provide SOME sort of value to theirs as well. The moment you stop bringing this value to the table it's OVER, you can be cut off so fucking fast your head will spin.


There is no happy ending message to this thread, I can understand why people get married and/or have kids cause I have never felt so lonely in my life. A lot of that is my own doing, despite guys and girls wanting to be my friend or build a relationship with me I always push them away because of my insatiable need to be alone and recharge after socializing. Not to mention my dramatic ups and downs I go through from time to time with my own self image. I can become paralyzed from all social desires from one back look in the mirror. My mental sanity hinges on how my brain decides to perceive my face in the bathroom mirror or my reflection I might accidentally see in a puddle or department store wall mirror. 


Getting married and having kids seems so bluepilled but it really does leave the question as to, how do you spend the latter decades of your life? Wtf is there to do from the age of like 35 onward? Short term relationship hopping? That's fucking retarded.A committed relationship with a woman, but no kids? Hookers? Suicide? Charity? Who knows, but what I do know is that if you don't actively make an effort to change your life direction you will easily find yourself 6 or 10 years down the road sill thinking "next year is the year I will change it all around." But that change never will come


----------



## Troika (Nov 9, 2020)

Nice novel


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 9, 2020)

Should of joined me and the boys in nofap


----------



## nonserviam (Nov 9, 2020)

dn rd

but find yourself a goal bro, you look drifted away


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 9, 2020)

Seek help, you are deeply mentally ill.


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## 6’1cel (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


stfu bro
*STFU *


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 9, 2020)

You need fillers for your mental health


----------



## 6ft7Mogger (Nov 9, 2020)

this what happens when u make ur entire life surrounding mindlessly sleeping with sloots


----------



## Deleted member 7917 (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> 
> I yearn for my childhood, platonic friendships with my male friends in middle school. Money and the huge stresses of life taken care of by suburban well off parents. No one caring about being cool or sex or girls or what's cool. The only thing we had to worry about was whos house we were sleeping over at this coming weekend and which new video game we were going to play first. Everything decays, people grow up, responsibilities take over, and friendships fade



I think maybe because you did not experience a lot of sex when you were younger has caused your problems

This led to finding the blackpill, and now you are unable to accept reality and move past it

Not having important milestones leads to this sort of thinking, and you are chasing something you will never have


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> People, not just women, will let you down and fuck you over even if they don't mean to. You can't ever rely on another person and even your parents don't love you unconditionally. Never forget that every human relationship is transactional, someone likes you or likes your company because you provide SOME sort of value to theirs as well. The moment you stop bringing this value to the table it's OVER, you can be cut off so fucking fast your head will spin.


I actually said the same thing a few days ago (but they will read your thread cause of you, ofcourse), youre right


----------



## shaugstir (Nov 9, 2020)

time to inject h buddy boyo


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 9, 2020)

Fuck, depressed amnesia is hitting. bluepilled advice but u seriously need to pick up a hobby or two, revolving ur life around girls is not doing u any good. A close friend is very important as well


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Nov 9, 2020)

idk, call me bluepilled idc, but for me having an offspring and trying to raise him/her best I possibly could is my main goal and as I'm getting older, this urge is getting stronger

the only problem is with who to breed nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Nov 9, 2020)

boo hoo nigga


----------



## Deleted member 10569 (Nov 9, 2020)

That is the effect of life in the developed world, mostly the west. Most people do not realize how easy we have everything in life. We could have ended up on some gore video in South America or blown up by ISIS in Arabia. The west has made everything easy, whereas before, Men had a purpose in life. If you did not become the best man you could be during those harsh times, you died.

Women had no choice but to find these men, and to top it all off, it was a kill or be killed world. Meaning your town was pillaged, you were killed, your women raped, and children sold to slavery. It was a time where men built empires and legacies that we still read about today, even though they happened thousands of years before our existence in this universe. Being so privileged and living in this comfortable promiscuous society has led us to live for nothing. Ask yourself, what truly is your existence? Why are you in this world? To browse this forum all day? Play video games all day? Work a meaningless life? Chase pussy? Bitch about how life gave you bad genes?

It is important to realize we have all been programmed since our childhood, how we view life, our morals etc. Each one of us has a story, no matter how extraordinary or ordinary it may seem. We must take a step back and analyze what we would want to do with our lives, what path we would like to take. We only have one lifetime to achieve this all. That is why things such as video games are so addictive to young men, it gives us things to strive for, but it is all virtual and extremely unhealthy.

I get your point, @Amnesia, but how we view our own life and the goals we would like to achieve in this short span of life is something every man should think about every day. Better to live a life that has purpose and meaning than to die with regret.

Sorry for my rambling; it is 3 am. Feel free to PM me if you would like to talk more OP. Not worth killing yourself over this shit world. 

P.S only edgy children would think topics like this are "pussy". We're men, keep eating your Doritos kid,


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Nov 9, 2020)

oh ok bro thanks for the enlightment


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Nov 9, 2020)

meth you fucking pussy


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


I can't relate as im only a youngster right now, but what I do know is that having kids is the ONLY purpose there is to life. It is THE most fulfilling thing you can do as a human. I fully recommend it to you, just as getting out of the city and buying a quiet house somewhere nice. This is the ''natural'' way of living for humans so to speak, you will drop all cortisol and actually appreciate everything about life again. There is no inherent purpose of life, so you will have to create this for yourself. I do know that having a LTR is one of the most important things to general hapiness there is, you will NEVER feel lonely again and actually create a goal for yourself: keeping the LTR and living together. I can tell you from experience (I was 15 when meeting her --> now almost 20) that my LTR was the thing that kept me from being a depressed retard and actually gave me hope.

Look at it this way: you have more potential than almost anybody on this board/IRL to create the happiness we all seek, by finding a cute 25 y/o girl and having 2 kids+. You only have to put yourself out there, good luck


----------



## Ocelot (Nov 9, 2020)

I don't really have much in terms of experience or unique opinion I want/care to share with these types of posts but it's always a welcome read knowing about how others are going through life and their perspective on what they've been through.


----------



## Matheus (Nov 9, 2020)

You're gl enough (lol) for red pill advice to apply to you. Find a purpose. Sleeping with tinder hoes isn't one. Hobbies too


----------



## brainded (Nov 9, 2020)

I cried
Sending thoughts & prayers


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

Hi.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 9, 2020)

rope fuel

waiting on sodium nitrite package


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> idk, call me bluepilled idc, but for me having an offspring and trying to raise him/her best I possibly could is my main goal and as I'm getting older, this urge is getting stronger
> 
> the only problem is with who to breed nowadays


----------



## Tony (Nov 9, 2020)

Thongbreh we tie op in the corner n cockslep his fec


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Nov 9, 2020)

I guess its over bro. No meaning to life other than to have fun if ur not religious. Find something that makes you happy then continue then repeat


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Nov 9, 2020)

Tony said:


> Thongbreh we tie op in the corner n cockslep his fec


wish i cud fit my protein mecros with one chicken brest like him


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Nov 9, 2020)

Maybe I am wrong but I feel like you will be sad and depressed for a while maybe a month or two but then you will bang some really hot chick and enjoy it and then maybe you will feel better for a while. Seems like it goes that way.


----------



## Sentry (Nov 9, 2020)

Start going to church,serious,find a nice church girl with morals,not one from tinder.
You'll be fine


----------



## alriodai (Nov 9, 2020)

my nigga you're just going through a 30-something life crisis u gonna be fine


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## mewcoper (Nov 9, 2020)

Basically he is making patrick batemanmaxxing guys.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Nov 9, 2020)

Keep larping faggot


----------



## softlysoftly (Nov 9, 2020)

You literally are a depressed Patrick Bateman, you need to leave your house more and lifemaxx


----------



## JizzFarmer (Nov 9, 2020)

*Inject T faggot*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 9, 2020)

6ft7Mogger said:


> this what happens when u make ur entire life surrounding mindlessly sleeping with sloots


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Nov 9, 2020)

Damn i am so afraid the same thing happening to me down the line, what happened to you is called "desensitization" in other words your brain got so used to the pleasurable activities you do it can not get the same dopamine hit from them it used to, addicts go through the same thing at some point so what they do is they increase the dose until they die but the real solution is to momentarily quit instant gratification for long term satisfaction (if you can) .

Slaying has made you so used to girls and sex that they dont mean anything to you anymore, killing any prospects of LTR for you for the future since girls "dont feel the same anymore" i am sorry bro you fell for the low IQ "slayer" meme, we only have 1 brain and we should preserve it and it's chemicals, jfl at wasting your dopamine and oxytocin stores on random girls.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

you need a virgin wife asap


----------



## Deleted member 5052 (Nov 9, 2020)

This is it. Blackpill has come full circle.


----------



## MadVisionary (Nov 9, 2020)

jfl, You look like a woman I saw on reddit, complaining of depression for not being able to connect with others.


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


Dn 
Hey @Amnesia i Dn read loo Haha you wrote all this and i dn


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Nov 9, 2020)

"hey losers, its me chad again, to tell you how i fucked ten girls in just a few days(mirin humblebrag), but since I have friend my dopamine receptors I didnt feel shit!"

unironically stop for some time(a few days to a week), things you enjoy doing get boring if you do them literally everyday or even numerous times everyday


----------



## Hozay (Nov 9, 2020)

It is what it is bro, sometimes there's just not a happy ending for us. Sometimes we just have to accept our fate. I hope you can find a decent girl again, if not then it might be a wrap. What can you do, you know?


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

There is more to life than just mindlessly fucking sluts my friend. 100% find new hobbies and things you enjoy


----------



## Vitruvian (Nov 9, 2020)

Do u have pets


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Nov 9, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

fonzee98 said:


> "hey losers, its me chad again, to tell you how i fucked ten girls in just a few days(mirin humblebrag), but since I have friend my dopamine receptors I didnt feel shit!"


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## CommanderCope (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Greecgawd (Nov 9, 2020)

​


----------



## gaymidget (Nov 9, 2020)

You are the typical nihilistic 21th century guy. You are also smart which makes you overthink things easily. If you want to become "happy" (or at least feel an sense of belonging) you have to dive into philosophy. Its the archetypical issue, the Will of humans. You think that you will be happy ones you get the things you want but it never happens. That why Buddihsm was invented, it tries to free the human from wanting so that he can become finally free.

But i guess Buddhism isnt your choice of religion so i advice you to read several books. Start out with Nietzsches thus spoke Zarathustra. Atferwards, read Evolas "Ride of the Tiger" to understand his approach on the issue of Gods death. And then read Viktor Frankls "Mans search for meaning". You are a smart guy, i believe in you.


----------



## Lars (Nov 9, 2020)

You need to get some irl Friends Amnesia that Will help for sure


----------



## Terminator2009 (Nov 9, 2020)

Brutal blackpill


----------



## JustAFewMM (Nov 9, 2020)

LTR > Tinderlslaying after some time

Also jfl for not wanting kids you are degenerate emnesier. Your decision but your life will be pointless and you will off yourself soon if you dont get a family


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 9, 2020)

No matter what you get, you always want more. But if you get it all you know you have it all and the bad feelings will be less bad. 
If you live how you think or others think you're supposed to live it reduces your suffering.

You still suffer no matter who you are but sexually, socially and/or financially successful people definitely suffer less.
The only reason you wouldn't suffer less if successful is hormonal/chemical imbalances.


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 9, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> You need to get some irl Friends Amnesia that Will help for sure


Yeah so like the other day Britney invited me over blah blah blah repeat x 365

Who has times for NT friendship in the decline of this country?


----------



## JustAFewMM (Nov 9, 2020)

I will neve recover from readint this brutal thread, srsly gonna rope if I dont have a family in my 30s


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 9, 2020)

when u get numb to "pleasures" it's time to start doing real drugs


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 9, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> LTR > Tinderlslaying after some time
> 
> Also jfl for not wanting kids you are degenerate emnesier. Your decision but your life will be pointless and you will off yourself soon if you dont get a family


Why would you want kids just to see them suffer, all his genes will be passed on but most definitely not his fillers, he is beyond fucked from how he knows the blackpill in every small social interaction.

I could only imagine how Amnesia would react to his wife treating the less attractive son subtly worse than the attractive one, it would be enough for me to file for a divorce.

Also who the fuck wants half their assets taken JFL get one of those surrogate mothers or move to another country.


----------



## Effortless (Nov 9, 2020)

"Look at @Amnesia...

His goals are superficial aka women, most men set women as their goal which should never be the case, your goal should be something else and accept that women is just part of the out come or a bonus. He has a bad mentality because he only attracts superficial women and this is what happens with looks, cast a certain bait and you will catch a certain fish. Superficial people are attracted to superficial things and you will never find inner happiness or be satisfied with superficial women. Never.

I was in the same boat and to a certain extant still am but I've realised this, I was coping with "muh I'm looksmaxxing for myself and just have bdd" but in reality my goal was women, kinda like when women say "I wear make up for myself, not to for men". I need to detach myself from this cope." - Effortless


----------



## JustAFewMM (Nov 9, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> Why would you want kids just to see them suffer, all his genes will be passed on but most definitely not his fillers, he is beyond fucked from how he knows the blackpill in every small social interaction.
> 
> I could only imagine how Amnesia would react to his wife treating the less attractive son subtly worse than the attractive one, it would be enough for me to file for a divorce.
> 
> Also who the fuck wants half their assets taken JFL get one of those surrogate mothers or move to another country.


They wont Im not a truecel, also since im blackpilled I know exactly how to raise them.

Treating the uglier one worse just kys, wrong wife then for sure 

Humans want to share, no point in having it all alone


----------



## recessed (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


based


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 9, 2020)

This man has suffered for your inquiries


----------



## recessed (Nov 9, 2020)

just start drugmaxxing already


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 9, 2020)

Should’ve participated in NNN


----------



## Mr.cope (Nov 9, 2020)

take vitamin s


----------



## recessed (Nov 9, 2020)

dont listen to all the breeder retards
having kids is one of the most immoral things a human can do


----------



## Effortless (Nov 9, 2020)

recessed said:


> dont listen to all the breeder retards
> having kids is one of the most immoral things a human can do



Having kids can give you a sense of purpose in life. 

This is what @Amnesia is going through, having no sense of purpose. You do not understand until you are in his shoes because grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Nov 9, 2020)

Have you tried banging 15yr olds, it gets my cock harder ngl and the risk makes it hotter tbh tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

recessed said:


> dont listen to all the breeder retards
> having kids is one of the most immoral things a human can do


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

Cincinatti Seasection
A sexual act when the guy is giving it, but not getting enough pleasureso he cuts open her abdomen with a small knife and whacks off inside.
_guy 1: that sick perv gave allice a cincinatti seasection
guy 2: ewwwww! thats gross!_
by chill_bro_27 February 21, 2009


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 9, 2020)

Effortless said:


> "Look at @Amnesia...
> 
> His goals are superficial aka women, most men set women as their goal which should never be the case, your goal should be something else and accept that women is just part of the out come or a bonus. He has a bad mentality because he only attracts superficial women and this is what happens with looks, cast a certain bait and you will catch a certain fish. Superficial people are attracted to superficial things and you will never find inner happiness or be satisfied with superficial women. Never.
> 
> I was in the same boat and to a certain extant still am but I've realised this, I was coping with "muh I'm looksmaxxing for myself and just have bdd" but in reality my goal was women, kinda like when women say "I wear make up for myself, not to for men". I need to detach myself from this cope." - Effortless


b-b-b-bbbaassseeed


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 9, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> idk, call me bluepilled idc, but for me having an offspring and trying to raise him/her best I possibly could is my main goal and as I'm getting older, this urge is getting stronger


This. I do not believe that someone like ME can ever have a long lasting marriage like many people jfl but I see myself having kids.

@Amnesia why is the fact that you're so blackpilled an impediment to having a child and not actually a life fuel? Cuz you'd know exactly how to max him to the max potential, and that would already he enough for a decent life.


----------



## RAITEIII (Nov 9, 2020)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


> idk, call me bluepilled idc, but for me having an offspring and trying to raise him/her best I possibly could is my main goal and as I'm getting older, this urge is getting stronger


This. I do not believe that someone like ME can ever have a long lasting marriage like many people jfl but I see myself having kids.

@Amnesia why is the fact that you're so blackpilled an impediment to having a child and not actually a life fuel? Cuz you'd know exactly how to max him to the max potential, and that would already he enough for a decent life.


----------



## GreenHat500 (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, bro.

Now just an idea; dopamine fast. Eventually you will start to feel more of the childlike feelings rather than being numb to the pleasures.

Have you tried meditation? If not then you're missing out ALOT.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Nov 9, 2020)

didn't read it all but i know it is indeed the truth over


----------



## Deleted member 10408 (Nov 9, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> That is the effect of life in the developed world, mostly the west. Most people do not realize how easy we have everything in life. We could have ended up on some gore video in South America or blown up by ISIS in Arabia. The west has made everything easy, whereas before, Men had a purpose in life. If you did not become the best man you could be during those harsh times, you died.
> 
> Women had no choice but to find these men, and to top it all off, it was a kill or be killed world. Meaning your town was pillaged, you were killed, your women raped, and children sold to slavery. It was a time where men built empires and legacies that we still read about today, even though they happened thousands of years before our existence in this universe. Being so privileged and living in this comfortable promiscuous society has led us to live for nothing. Ask yourself, what truly is your existence? Why are you in this world? To browse this forum all day? Play video games all day? Work a meaningless life? Chase pussy? Bitch about how life gave you bad genes?
> 
> ...



Is this just Amnesia's Alt and he's Tyler Durdenmaxxing?


----------



## St. Wristcel (Nov 9, 2020)

i am cucked but not cucked enough to feel bad for chad
pay for my LL and then ill feel bad boyo


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Nov 9, 2020)

gaymidget said:


> You are the typical nihilistic 21th century guy. You are also smart which makes you overthink things easily. If you want to become "happy" (or at least feel an sense of belonging) you have to dive into philosophy. Its the archetypical issue, the Will of humans. You think that you will be happy ones you get the things you want but it never happens. That why Buddihsm was invented, it tries to free the human from wanting so that he can become finally free.
> 
> But i guess Buddhism isnt your choice of religion so i advice you to read several books. Start out with Nietzsches thus spoke Zarathustra. Atferwards, read Evolas "Ride of the Tiger" to understand his approach on the issue of Gods death. And then read Viktor Frankls "Mans search for meaning". You are a smart guy, i believe in you.


Beyond epistemology and metaphysics, philosophy is just guys expressing their opinions in grandios ways


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 9, 2020)

Pagan cope said:


> I think maybe because you did not experience a lot of sex when you were younger has caused your problems
> 
> This led to finding the blackpill, and now you are unable to accept reality and move past it
> 
> Not having important milestones leads to this sort of thinking, and you are chasing something you will never have


teen love pill strikes again.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Cincinatti Seasection
> A sexual act when the guy is giving it, but not getting enough pleasureso he cuts open her abdomen with a small knife and whacks off inside.
> _guy 1: that sick perv gave allice a cincinatti seasection
> guy 2: ewwwww! thats gross!_
> by chill_bro_27 February 21, 2009


@cocainecowboy jfl at this .


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 9, 2020)

Effortless said:


> Having kids can give you a sense of purpose in life.
> 
> This is what @Amnesia is going through, having no sense of purpose. You do not understand until you are in his shoes because grass is always greener on the other side.


just bring kids into this horrible world against their will to cope with being an old fart theory


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Nov 9, 2020)

It's time to check out


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Nov 9, 2020)

Let's not forget the guy in these pics roped despite being one of the biggest Chads in the UK at one point. After a while, everything becomes meaningless. Just like how we don't recognise our own first world privileges every time we wake in the morning.


----------



## Chadlitecel (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## oldcell (Nov 9, 2020)

Yeah same here

U will spent rest of the time by gymcelling, playing video games, looksmaxing and short terms hookups probably

Maybe u will find another sense of life, good luck ( some found budhism, enviromentalistic stuff, yoga etc..)

How your average normies spend life? Most of them spend it wagecucking for sub 3 rostie paying aliments , being obese and bald, with a mortgage and live for friday soccer and highpoint of the day is a beer in front of the tv

Option A is better for me


----------



## PYT (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> "What I do know is that if you don't actively make an effort to change your life's direction you will easily find yourself 6 or 10 years down the road still thinking "next year is the year I will change it all around." But that change never will come." - Amnesia


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Nov 9, 2020)

So @Amnesia messes up the dating market by pumping and dumping random ass foids from tinder and is getting rich from daytrading, but is now depressed/suicidal. How many foids has he turned into "chad onry" bitches? A couple hundred? He turns the women bad, every woman he dumped is gonna be a entitled dead brain and a pain in the ass for everyone else to handle. 
Making tons of money from daytrading? Who is that going to help? 
Everything amnesia is doing is detrimental for everyone else, he is a parasite. Now if he offs himself in a year or two, that is great news.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Nov 9, 2020)

tales from the basement


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 9, 2020)

platonic friendships with my male friends in middle school
What do you mean platonic friendships?
You wanted friends with benefis?


----------



## JustBeCurry (Nov 9, 2020)

chad has his dopamine recptors fucked nothing new go meditate or some shit bro


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Nov 9, 2020)

Don’t sweat it bro you’re one trip to taban away from real happiness!


----------



## BigBiceps (Nov 9, 2020)

You might need some therapy bro.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Nov 9, 2020)

My only goal at life is becoming a musician, women and family is a huge cope, you cant stick to such a thing, you cant be dependent on other people to be happy


----------



## TITUS (Nov 9, 2020)

Sounds like you have to start injecting T.
If you keep your hedonistic ways you are going to end being fucked in the ass by trannies.


----------



## Zyros (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


Soinds like some brag disguised as anhedonia. Yes, you get more numb if you get things more often if you get better looking. I myself found that certain things that meant everything to me now are more... meh. Yes it happens but improving looks is still worth it 1000000000%. It's better to be more numb to things you get, taht not getting them at all. And its better to beel somewhat bored, that be bored and treated worse by the world on top of that because of your looks level. Like some say, better cry in a ferrary than in some cheap junk. 




> The only GF I came close to loving I completely cut ALL ties absolutely just last week. She wanted kids and I didn't, we couldn't move past this difference and I couldnt hold it against her that she wanted to. After all she's in her late 20's and the clock is ticking. I wished her the best and told her she will have beautiful kids, just not with me. I cannot bring a child into this world given the hell i went thru as a kid with a better looking brother. How could I ever morally bring a child into the world knowing all the blackpilled stuff I think of daily?


My reasons to not have kids are more selfish and autistic tbh. 



> I have been unable to obtain any pleasure or high from the typical ways I have been able to and now with the only decent girl I have known out of my life depression is crawling back. There really is no point to it all, even Jesus checked out at 33, just a year older than I am now, and I can see why he did.


Didn't jesus get executed lmao



> I yearn for my childhood, platonic friendships with my male friends in middle school. Money and the huge stresses of life taken care of by suburban well off parents. No one caring about being cool or sex or girls or what's cool. The only thing we had to worry about was whos house we were sleeping over at this coming weekend and which new video game we were going to play first. Everything decays, people grow up, responsibilities take over, and friendships fade.
> 
> 
> The blackpill is real, and I have witnessed it's effects first hand more than most will. People, not just women, will let you down and fuck you over even if they don't mean to. You can't ever rely on another person and even your parents don't love you unconditionally. Never forget that every human relationship is transactional, someone likes you or likes your company because you provide SOME sort of value to theirs as well. The moment you stop bringing this value to the table it's OVER, you can be cut off so fucking fast your head will spin.


This was common knowledge before even knowing about blackpill



> There is no happy ending message to this thread, I can understand why people get married and/or have kids cause I have never felt so lonely in my life. A lot of that is my own doing, despite guys and girls wanting to be my friend or build a relationship with me I always push them away because of my insatiable need to be alone and recharge after socializing. Not to mention my dramatic ups and downs I go through from time to time with my own self image. I can become paralyzed from all social desires from one back look in the mirror. My mental sanity hinges on how my brain decides to perceive my face in the bathroom mirror or my reflection I might accidentally see in a puddle or department store wall mirror.
> 
> 
> Getting married and having kids seems so bluepilled but it really does leave the question as to, how do you spend the latter decades of your life? Wtf is there to do from the age of like 35 onward? Short term relationship hopping? That's fucking retarded.A committed relationship with a woman, but no kids? Hookers? Suicide? Charity? Who knows, but what I do know is that if you don't actively make an effort to change your life direction you will easily find yourself 6 or 10 years down the road sill thinking "next year is the year I will change it all around." But that change never will come



Don't live your life thinking about old age. Imagine wasting your life planning for old age and you die before reaching it, ultimate fail. Having kids in my experience (I mean seen in others irl) is the single most happiness nuking even in life. having kids will not only not fill a void, but turn your life into slavery. Everone I know who had kids instantly became some stressed out husk shadow of their former selves. Guys much younger than me look like my seniors after being parents, that shit also ages you hard. The most happy older people I know are ironically the ones that didn't go the family-kids life route.While everyone can feel lonely every now and then, it's still better than the abrupd-end-of-life that settling down does. I'm the same age as you so you can tell i'm not bullshitting on this one. Having kids (and in general starting the formal family lifestyle) is one of the most life ruining and freedom destroying things. I prefer to die alone and having lived like I wanted, that live all life chained just in hopes to have a better or less lonely death. Geez it even sounds retarded, to spend your life preparing for death, fuck that.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Nov 9, 2020)

another amnesia essay i didnt read


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 9, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> Let's not forget the guy in these pics roped despite being one of the biggest Chads in the UK at one point. After a while, everything becomes meaningless. Just like how we don't recognise our own first world privileges every time we wake in the morning.


*"biggest chads"*
*
he is a bug eyed ethnic
*
*without Allah life is meaningless*


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 9, 2020)

Zyros said:


> Soinds like some brag disguised as anhedonia. Yes, you get more numb if you get things more often if you get better looking. I myself found that certain things that meant everything to me now are more... meh. Yes it happens but improving looks is still worth it 1000000000%. It's better to be more numb to things you get, taht not getting them at all. And its better to beel somewhat bored, that be bored and treated worse by the world on top of that because of your looks level. Like some say, better cry in a ferrary than in some cheap junk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*dn rd *

*but i also wouldnt have kids if my frame looked like this*


----------



## TRNA (Nov 9, 2020)

Chad Problems, can't relate


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 9, 2020)

you need unpredictability in life bro


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 9, 2020)

Have a couple kids tbh 

high t if all from different baby mommas


----------



## alex569 (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I cannot bring a child into this world given the hell i went thru as a kid with a better looking brother. How could I ever morally bring a child into the world knowing all the blackpilled stuff I think of daily?


Even before your surgeries you were not bad looking and knowing what you know about looksmaxxing, if you had a son he would be in a much better position than the clueless normies out there.


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Nov 9, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *"biggest chads"*
> 
> *he is a bug eyed ethnic*
> 
> *without Allah life is meaningless*



You're retarded. Look up Mike Thalassitis. He had the entire UK on strings.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ever forget that every human relationship is transactional, someone likes you or likes your company because you provide SOME sort of value to theirs as well. The moment you stop bringing this value to the table it's OVER, you can be cut off so fucking fast your head will spin


totally agree, changes from your autistic threads. life is so brutal, that's why it's only a mean, not the goal of our existence


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 9, 2020)

*You're like talking about Mcdonald and PizzaHut to starving Somali kids. Faggot! I wish you were a 25 yo KHHTLPTV like me to know the unbearable pain I go through every day*


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

JustRopeBro said:


> Why are you in this world?


If you don't do a methological doubt asking science, atheism, faith, theism, truth, reason, heart, factuality, and yourself, you are another ignorant that is happy to be ignorant, and never should you be depressed by the consequences of your acts. 
I'm not refering to you particularly obviously.
But, the main issue in this world, is the ignorance, the ignorance.


----------



## lutte (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> *You're like talking about Mcdonald and PizzaHut to starving Somali kids. Faggot! I wish you were a 25 yo KHHTLPTV like me to know the unbearable pain I go through every day*


is it really envy-able, or desirable to live the muh slayer life that he lives in ?
Let alone his own situation, in which he is an oldcel without any sense of life, keeping on with junk food, vidya, and used up meat to play with, would you, you be sincerely happy to be a slayer?
There is no point in slaying, for yourself first you'll never find conentement in it, it's just illusion of the passions, and will feel empty eventually, and regarding the others, it's always mentally ill girls - as much as the guys who fuck them -, that are into these apps, nothing valuable can come from it.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you need a virgin wife asap


doesn't deserve her even a bit, and it will also be a nightmare for the virgin woman.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> doesn't deserve her even a bit, and it will also be a nightmare for the virgin woman.


you're right such pleasures are only for kind men like me and you


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> is it really envy-able, or desirable to live the muh slayer life that he lives in ?
> Let alone his own situation, in which he is an oldcel without any sense of life, keeping on with junk food, vidya, and used up meat to play with, would you, you be sincerely happy to be a slayer?
> There is no point in slaying, for yourself first you'll never find conentement in it, it's just illusion of the passions, and will feel empty eventually, and regarding the others, it's always mentally ill girls - as much as the guys who fuck them -, that are into these apps, nothing valuable can come from it.



So what should we do in ur opinion?


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> is it really envy-able, or desirable to live the muh slayer life that he lives in ?
> Let alone his own situation, in which he is an oldcel without any sense of life, keeping on with junk food, vidya, and used up meat to play with, would you, you be sincerely happy to be a slayer?
> There is no point in slaying, for yourself first you'll never find conentement in it, it's just illusion of the passions, and will feel empty eventually, and regarding the others, it's always mentally ill girls - as much as the guys who fuck them -, that are into these apps, nothing valuable can come from it.


I don't want to be a slayer. I just want to be gl enough to find a girl that won't cheat on me and will love me not for what I have but for what I am. Every pleasure has its limits. You cannot enjoy the same thing for ever, it's human nature to want new things. BUT being a KHHTV in your mid twenties is 100 worse than his case. Only a truecel will understand me.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> you're right such pleasures are only for kind men like me and you


the good men to the good women, the bad men to the bad women, undoubtly.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> I don't want to be a slayer. I just want to be gl enough to find a girl that won't cheat on me and will love me not for what I have but for what I am. Every pleasure has its limits. You cannot enjoy the same thing for ever, it's human nature to want new things. BUT being a KHHTV in your mid twenties is 100 worse than his case. Only a truecel will understand me.


Well, i'm not per say a truecel but i can understand you.
A girl that will love you for who you are, won't look for a lookstrehold in that regard to do it. Sure we'r also animals and need to find the individual a bit non repulsive, but a girl that is aiming for the looks mostly or only, won't give you what you'r aiming for.
Ascend, sure, i won't deny that we have to content our animal instincts, but, the issue is how and where you look for it : Virgins girls exist, and you should look for where to find them.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> Well, i'm not per say a truecel but i can understand you.
> A girl that will love you for who you are, won't look for a lookstrehold in that regard to do it. Sure we'r also animals and need to find the individual a bit non repulsive, but a girl that is aiming for the looks mostly or only, won't give you what you'r aiming for.
> Ascend, sure, i won't deny that we have to content our animal instincts, but, the issue is how and where you look for it : Virgins girls exist, and you should look for where to find them.


Thanks for these kind words Mr. Stoicpiller I really appreciate them


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> Ideally, in an ideal world, getting married in an early age - both same age, like let's say below or low end of 20s - to never experience emptiness and sadness of beeing alone. And, if both are virgins, and faithful - as in prevailing faith over nature so won't cheat on, divorce "rape", or anything of that matter - is what really changes a man.
> In our world ?
> Depends on what you aim for : If you want happiness you should aim for rather non dating apps girls, that are very similar to you sensitivity wise, beeing virgin is a plus biologically wise - less prone to think of her others bfs, or to not be able to pair bound.
> Unironically, ascending is good for halo effect, and to aim for such girl given you'r gl enough and decent in the others aspects of life, not for slaying that will only make you more sad.
> I hope it does make sense.



You add having a pasión to that and Is ideal life, unfortunately Virgin girls are less and less common every year, even the religious ones are spoiled


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> You add having a pasión to that and Is ideal life, unfortunately Virgin girls are less and less common every year, even the religious ones are spoiled


Yes they are too. Logically wise, it's better to aim for outside the west were the influence of modernism is less important in that regard.
But, we should also learn to see the good in the other one, as in if she is really a good beeing, she can repent, and be a better partner than any other. At the end of the day, this life is temporal, and is a hardship that is used to test us. We have to accept it.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> Yes they are too. Logically wise, it's better to aim for outside the west were the influence of modernism is less important in that regard.
> But, we should also learn to see the good in the other one, as in if she is really a good beeing, she can repent, and be a better partner than any other. At the end of the day, this life is temporal, and is a hardship that is used to test us. We have to accept it.



I think thats why orb left the west tbh, even being white and gl he knew girls here are fucked in the head


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I think thats why orb left the west tbh, even being white and gl he knew girls here are fucked in the head


People act like modernity, illusion of total free will, is the best thing that never happened.
We are the richest, yet the most depressed.
We walk into a earth without purpose, meaning, empty inside and outside, and try to find temporal cope that are looks, sex, money, power, popularity, none never lasted nor will.
I mean, it's really brutal how most people don't even see this as obvious it is.
The rural dude - lets say of the 18th century - , faithful, that lived in autarky, with his virgin wife, and close to the nature, has nothing to envy from us, ever, in fact we have to envy him. He is happy, we aren't.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> People act like modernity, illusion of total free will, is the best thing that never happened.
> We are the richest, yet the most depressed.
> We walk into a earth without purpose, meaning, empty inside and outside, and try to find temporal cope that are looks, sex, money, power, popularity, none never lasted nor will.
> I mean, it's really brutal how most people don't even see this as obvious it is.
> The rural dude - lets say of the 18th century - , faithful, that lived in autarky, with his virgin wife, and close to the nature, has nothing to envy from us, ever, in fact we have to envy him. He is happy, we aren't.



I do agree with traditionalism, the degeneracy has created a society of self obsessed people, the thing is that if u dont play the looks and status carrer u are going to get left behind, no wife, no money to cover ur necessities, loneliness is brutal. I dont want to play this game but i have to.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Nov 9, 2020)

lol at having muh existential crisis at fucking 32 lmao


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> I do agree with traditionalism, the degeneracy has created a society of self obsessed people, the thing is that if u dont play the looks and status carrer u are going to get left behind, no wife, no money to cover ur necessities, loneliness is brutal. I dont want to play this game but i have to.


this is true... At least for the beginning in where you need to have the money, the look, and the family.
Then you can ideally move on to try to have passive income and live closer to the nature, in autarky. 
Play the game to have enough ressources, then play another game, more worthful.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Nov 9, 2020)

streege said:


> this is true... At least for the beginning in where you need to have the money, the look, and the family.
> Then you can ideally move on to try to have passive income and live closer to the nature, in autarky.
> Play the game to have enough ressources, then play another game, more worthful.



Cant ignore my natural instincts, it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 9, 2020)

Ethnicshit said:


> Cant ignore my natural instincts, it is what it is


i can't blame anybody that can't control his passions, we'r all humans, and weak and so am i.
Eventually it's all about finding contentement.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


What a shitpost why nobody posted „op is a faggot”?


----------



## underwaterpipedreams (Nov 9, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> it's really over.
> 
> In the last few days I banged teo girls from Tinder, it was just going thru motions. I was numb the whole time and bored even during sex. It was just another date, same old stories about my life, pre packaged funny charming stories, escalate to bed etc. Same type of foreplay, same dirty talk, all packaged not organic, just robotic. No pleasure at all, just thinking to myself that this is the pinnacle of being GL, total easy of access to pussy, yet I was getting nothing out of it.
> 
> ...


I’m no where near as GL as you, but I can relate 100% to what you said. I get absolutely no pleasure from sex yet I still feel like shit when I don’t get it. Can also relate to the mental sanity of looking at myself in the mirror. Some days I feel confident, and then other days I just want to actually die. I would love to just stop obsessing over my looks but I fucking can’t.


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 9, 2020)

underwaterpipedreams said:


> I’m no where near as GL as you, but I can relate 100% to what you said. I get absolutely no pleasure from sex yet I still feel like shit when I don’t get it. Can also relate to the mental sanity of looking at myself in the mirror. Some days I feel confident, and then other days I just want to actually die. I would love to just stop obsessing over my looks but I fucking can’t.


dunno if u saw this thread, but u might also like reading thru it.









It's absolutely INSANE the ups and downs u go thru as a PSL narc


And how quickly you go from thinking u are the ugliest subhuman ever and want to stay inside for the rest of ur life to thinking ur actually better looking than 99% of the men u see in ur proximity and feel on top of the world. I shaved my facial hair just 3 days ago and looked in the mirror...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Nov 9, 2020)

another amazing thread, hope life gets better for you


----------



## Straycat (Nov 9, 2020)

Amensia, Belief, knowledge and mindset create a worldview. The worldview in which you envelop your life with causes you to be unhappy. You deny yourself that which is natural and thus you deny your humanity. A human without humanity is like a dog without a bone, destined to feel a longing for something that is missing. You have created a worldview where you can not have happiness. You have done this by polluting your mind with half truths such as the blackpill and antinatalism.
Society is indeed sick and the symptom of its sickness can be seen far and wide, and make no mistake you are affected deeply by this disease. *My advice to you.*
Leave the bay area. Go spend some time in nature or in someplace very rural. You need a change of location to help you change your mindset. I would advise traveling to a place where humans still live natural lives, like the Mongolian Steppe and living there for a year.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 9, 2020)

Yawn


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Nov 10, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> lol at having muh existential crisis at fucking 32 lmao


----------



## malignant (Nov 10, 2020)

i already feel this way at 20 its over for me
absolutely nothing is fun anymore
0 copes left


----------



## Sentry (Nov 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 793521


You really like this pic don't you?


----------



## Chadelite (Nov 10, 2020)

CandySniper said:


> You're retarded. Look up Mike Thalassitis. He had the entire UK on strings.


ha ha he is a high tier normie statusmaxxed

jfl @ that fake tan

i never heard of him till he died i heard of tommy fury tho even tho i didnt watch that shitty degen lover island he is a legit chad


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 10, 2020)

My goal is to to look good to get GL privilege kek. I’ve gained some bonus cash while working with my father years ago and he’d ponder while mildly shocked on how I got someone to just give me a very well paid tip. It’s because it’s all about the looks. Congratulations fellow blackpillers you have hacked the social aspect of human nature, we are cancerous beings with more than half the population living lies, how much have we been lied to in history and what else are they hiding from us?


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 14, 2020)

MedAncientGod said:


> My goal is to to look good to get GL privilege kek. I’ve gained some bonus cash while working with my father years ago and he’d ponder while mildly shocked on how I got someone to just give me a very well paid tip. It’s because it’s all about the looks. Congratulations fellow blackpillers you have hacked the social aspect of human nature, *we are cancerous beings *with more than half the population living lies, how much have we been lied to in history and what else are they hiding from us?



Strong post, bolded is one of the main reasons I can't have kids. I am such a shitty person in so many ways experiencing so much pain and suffering knowing everything I do. This world is shitty af with so much cruelty and horrors experienced on a daily basis by so many. People at the top are evil sociopaths and you are born to work most your life for what?

I have never seen any real convincing arguments from pro natalists that don't boil down to selfish reasons to the parents. Muh passing genes on, muh giving YOU purpose in life, well what about that poor human you just brought into this world to experience all the blackpill truths that you are aware of

I will never subject someone to that, I will never have kids.


----------



## GreenHat500 (Nov 14, 2020)

May I ask; what do you believe happens after death?


----------



## GreenHat500 (Nov 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> well what about that poor human you just brought into this world to experience all the blackpill truths that you are aware of


Are you talking about blackpills regarding looks only or also blackpills about other things, like who controls the world and such?


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 14, 2020)

Iam happy doing the things i love tbh.
Get a fucking hobby.


----------



## malignant (Nov 14, 2020)

Enfant terrible said:


> Iam happy doing the things i love tbh.
> Get a fucking hobby.


get a hobby theory
everything is bleak and boring when you view the world in the way we do
just be confident bro equivalent


----------



## Amnesia (Nov 14, 2020)

GreenHat500 said:


> May I ask; what do you believe happens after death?



We are judged by God and sent to heaven or hell for eternity depending if we have accepted Jesus Christ as our personal savior

I am saying this seriously


----------



## MedAncientGod (Nov 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> seriously


How come? Genuine question.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 14, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We are judged by God and sent to heaven or hell for eternity depending if we have accepted Jesus Christ as our personal savior
> 
> I am saying this seriously


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 14, 2020)

@kjsbdfiusdf @HeavenAdmιn @streege, wish you luck in life broskis ❤


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Nov 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> We are judged by God and sent to heaven or hell for eternity depending if we have accepted Jesus Christ as our personal savior
> 
> I am saying this seriously


why are you hanging around this place then?

also did you see my post where i said corona vaccine is mark of the beast?


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (May 16, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> even Jesus checked out at 33, just a year older than I am now, and I can see why he did.


did this nigga just compare himself to Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (May 16, 2021)

You are a braindead soulless subhuman that just wants to fit into jewish society. 
You value only one thing: Being "entertained" with uninterrupted artificial stimulus on demand at any time. 
You are a traitor, you do no work for your race, you are a worthless coward that works for the jew. 
You are incapable of rational thought or argument. 
All you do is virtue signal and masturbate as you brainlessly consume internet content. 
Everything you say and do is retarded and a waste of time. 

You are nothing but a hindrance to your race, you are the jew's weapon. 
Kill yourself.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 16, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> You are a braindead soulless subhuman that just wants to fit into jewish society.
> You value only one thing: Being "entertained" with uninterrupted artificial stimulus on demand at any time.
> You are a traitor, you do no work for your race, you are a worthless coward that works for the jew.
> You are incapable of rational thought or argument.
> ...








XD


----------



## AlexAP (May 16, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> You are a braindead soulless subhuman that just wants to fit into jewish society.
> You value only one thing: Being "entertained" with uninterrupted artificial stimulus on demand at any time.
> You are a traitor, you do no work for your race, you are a worthless coward that works for the jew.
> You are incapable of rational thought or argument.
> ...


Meanwhile Israel is winning lol.


----------



## Ritalincel (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 26, 2021)

@subhuman incel dont need any pleasure in his life, he is happy becoming betabux of a used up whore


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 26, 2021)

@Nameless_Sunflower 
@Bitch 
@sytyl * 

thoughts?*


----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Nameless_Sunflower
> @Bitch
> @sytyl *
> 
> thoughts?*


over for chads, they have fried their dopamine receptors from too much sex


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Sep 26, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Nameless_Sunflower
> @Bitch
> @sytyl *
> 
> thoughts?*


tl;dr please


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 26, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel dont need any pleasure in his life, he is happy becoming betabux of a used up whore


the more used up, the better, i liked used goods


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 26, 2021)

6ft7Mogger said:


> this what happens when u make ur entire life surrounding mindlessly sleeping with sloots


no offense, but i get the impression that @Amnesia feels superior to "normies" for having easy access to sex with girls. When in reality there are a lot of guys out there who are also having sex or with girlfriends. There's nothing that special, it's not like everyone's dream the life he has and he was the wise eagle that got it. Many people in the real world are fully aware that handsome men get girls easy, blackpilleds are not the "enlightened ones". Hope you understood what I mean.

also, in my experience and from what I've seen you don't need to have perfect looks to get decent girls interested in sex with you frequently. 
this is only special for those who have never had it. and many had(even if it is that 20%, its a lot of guys, and most are not the lookism perfect facial chads, these are a small percentage of these).


----------

